# indoor pond for peacock bass and asian aros



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

my garage will be soon empty and i am thinking about building a indoor pond but im thinking is it really worth it? since it will only top view unless i add a window in the pond but that gets complitcating 

how many gallons should the pond be ? only 1 asian aro and maybe 4pbass i have a filter its a laguna pressure flo 1400gallons thanks guys maybe this should go into monster fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This was a very popular build and should answer a lot of the questions you may have.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/1200-gallon-plywood-build-2-a-26298/


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks i read it a while ago but thats a tank lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's unique about your potential pond that makes the applications of that above ground tank in a garage that would be different than your above ground pond in a garage? Heating, plumbing, filtration, water changes, viewing - all would be the same. After all a pond is just a tank with no windows, which you would have if you cut a hole in the side of the pond.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry I don't understand what you are saying the indoor tank that Honda's built is to complicating for me but it is nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What I am saying is that you can use all his techniques for volume of water to number and size of fish, frequency of water changes, size of filters, etc to adapt to your pond. I wasn't suggesting you build a tank. 

That way you have a headstart on how the thing needs to be set up.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh ya sorry that didn't kick in do you think a Laguna pressure flo 1400 is good? Enough for the 4 fish? I think Honda's used sand filter a sump great filtration


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need to size out the pond before you can decide what size of equipment you need. If your pond is going to be less than 200 gallons most aquarium equipment will work. Once you get above 200 you will have to think differently.

I believe Tony1928 housed Pbass in his 400 gallon tank for a while and it ran multiple FX5's (4 I think). That's just way too much hassle.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I think 400-500gallons should be good size and I would use pond filter and get a big heater online or get as much as I need eheim jagers


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think that type of fish will need a tank rather than a pond. Not much to look at from above unless you are doing koi. Seems like a lot of work to not really get much out of it. I don't know about you but if I'm going to all that trouble, I want to see my fish. 

If you had to do an indoor pond, a big pond filter would be fine...maybe get one with built in UV. Also, for heating, if you are able to somehow keep your garage at a decent temperature, it may be way more cost effective than to heat 500g of water in an unheated garage in the winter using only aquarium heaters. For instance, in my 400g I am basically running just one 500w heater and it is able to keep my tank at 82F because my room is kept at around 73F and also my tank is acrylic which is a great insulator. On the other hand, I would bet that my unheated garage is maybe only 52F right now.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if he is getting an expensive cross back, then a look down pond is not a bad idea. Peacock bass is nice too from top.

But again, listen to tony. He is spot on about the heating issue. Know the environment where you are going to have your pond. Then plan from there.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

pbass is nice to look from the top at when fishing for them in Florida. 



charles said:


> Well, if he is getting an expensive cross back, then a look down pond is not a bad idea. Peacock bass is nice too from top.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

maybe ill get a big heater what you got tony!

and no no crossback there to expensive for me i was thinking of hb or a rtg but always if i get a deal on a tank in the future i would switch to tank

pbass are nice for top view


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the thing is that unless your garage is well insulated and already heated, you will be struggling to keep that amount of water heated to the temps required for pbass. You need at least 80F and mid 80's is even better. You'd be paying through the nose trying to power up aquarium heaters that can do that for 500g of water, not to mention probably tripping your breakers in the house unless your garage has multiple independent circuits direct to the breaker box. Most garages I've seen (unless specifically designed to be a workshop) have one circuit, maybe two if you are super lucky.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Plus if your garage is not heated and you are introducing all that warm water into it over the winter, you will have to worry about mould and mildew since you're oversaturating the air with moist warm air. Just opening a can of worms.


----------

